# Dog Breath



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, Lola's breath does not smell great these days (she will be so embarrassed). We brush her teeth every other day and she eats Barking Heads with little else really. She's not and has never been a chewer, so can't really push that. Her teeth look white and clean, with very tiny amount of plaque on her top canines at the gum line. We do work on this with brushing but never fully get it removed. It's such a small amount that I cannot imagine it's causing the smell. She allows us full access to her mouth and I've thoroughly checked and cannot find anything else. 

Any help appreciated 

Nina's breath is sweet like popcorn!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting. I started using coconut oil since you recommended it. It's completely cured Bette's very embarrassing bad breath. Do you give it to Lola orally?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good one Suze! I've not given it to her recently! I wonder if that's it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We still use it, I've just not given any recently.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I still love Lola, even if she does have stinky breath


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It cured Jake's too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

How do they take Coconut Oil? In food or straight?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Stela12 said:


> How do they take Coconut Oil? In food or straight?


I got the solid stuff, I just put a little on my fingers and Bette licks it off. Can be mixed with food, too.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ruth, Jasper has the same problem too! He had tripe sticks and wondered if it was that but it's never had that effect before. I check his teeth, all fine. I might try the coconut oil, where did you get it from? He did come in from the garden liking his lips the other day so I hope he's not eating anything gross 💩😝X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You can get solid coconut oil in tesco, sainsburys etc. I can't believe I didn't realise and put two and two together!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh, will pop and get some. How much do you give? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Oh, will pop and get some. How much do you give? X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Just about a teaspoon worth. It's really hard so I just usually put it on food.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ok, Lola's breath does not smell great these days (she will be so embarrassed). We brush her teeth every other day and she eats Barking Heads with little else really. She's not and has never been a chewer, so can't really push that. Her teeth look white and clean, with very tiny amount of plaque on her top canines at the gum line. We do work on this with brushing but never fully get it removed. It's such a small amount that I cannot imagine it's causing the smell. She allows us full access to her mouth and I've thoroughly checked and cannot find anything else.
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Nina's breath is sweet like popcorn!


Sometimes I thought Molly has bad breath. It's actually not her breath it's because when she eats she then licks her face and it's her beard and mustache that smell funky When she goes to the spa and it's short it doesn't smell but when it gets longer it does I am going to give the coconut oil a try. I use to take some myself but then got lazy and stopped. I used to warm up water then put the coconut oil in a small bowl and it would melt it easier to take that way. You can't heat the oil at a high temperature though. So this way it melted slowly but it worked great


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger never has bad breath. she lets me rub her teeth and gums with my finger and we make a game of it she chews on my fingers and i rub her teeth .it ,is a fun game and she loves it


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

We either give it neat and they lick it from my finger, or sometimes I melt it and add it to their kibble...either way works although I'm sure they get less of it when its on their kibble as there's usually a residue left in the bowl when I do it that way.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I almost bought some the other day at the market . . but couldn't quite remember what it was used for? Are there any other reasons it is used?


----------

